# Dark Rock 4 Pro + AMD Ryzen  2700x + Dark Base 700



## Hunter006 (14. August 2018)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht ob meine Temperatur "normal" ist oder ob diese für den AMD Ryzen 2700x zu hoch sind. 
Im Bios habe ich den mit x10 übertaktet. 

Die Temperatur liegt beim Zocken (HOTS/CSGO) bei 60 - 70 Grad.
Im Windows ca. 50 - 60 Grad
im Bios 30-35 Grad

Der Screenshot wurde nach ca. 1 Std. Zocken erstellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor ich den CPU Kühler noch mal neu montiere, wollte ich eure Meinung bzgl.  der Temperatur abwarten. 

Was mir beim Montieren des CPU Kühlers aufgefallen ist, dass ich diesen 1° drehen kann. Die Schrauben sind alle fest (dies berichten mehrere Personen) - daher weiß ich nicht genau,  wenn ich diesen nochmals montiere, ggf. die Temperatur nochmals senken könnte? 
Im Gehäuse sind zwei silent wings 3 montiert (vorne und hinten).

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (14. August 2018)

*AW: Dark rock 4 pro + AMD Ryzen  2700x + Dark Base 700*

60-70° dürften relativ normal sein....es sei denn, du betreibst undervolting und Teil läuft nur mit 1,2 VCore. Solange die CPU nicht throttelt ist alles gut


----------



## Hunter006 (14. August 2018)

*AW: Dark rock 4 pro + AMD Ryzen  2700x + Dark Base 700*

Ich habe wie gesagt nur das x10 Overclocking im BIOS eingestellt. 

Ein Stresstest mit Prime95 habe ich auch durchgeführt, da komme ich auch nach 10min. maximal auf 85 Grad.
Also würdest Du sagen, die Temperaturen sind ok? Ich war nur etwas verwundert weil mein Intel vorher um einiges kühler war und ein Freund mit Wasserkühlung und Intel auch nur so auf 40-50 Grad beim zocken gekommen ist.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (15. August 2018)

*AW: Dark rock 4 pro + AMD Ryzen  2700x + Dark Base 700*

Kannst dich natürlich noch am Undervolting versuchen...das bringt durchaus einige Grad (und einige dB/sone) ^^


----------



## ASD_588 (15. August 2018)

*AW: Dark rock 4 pro + AMD Ryzen  2700x + Dark Base 700*

Ich würde xfr2 abschalten den bei dir werden auch 1,5V in die cpu reingeballert und das ist zuviel allte max bei 1,4v liegen.


----------



## EyRaptor (15. August 2018)

*AW: Dark rock 4 pro + AMD Ryzen  2700x + Dark Base 700*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> Ich würde xfr2 abschalten den bei dir werden auch 1,5V in die cpu reingeballert und das ist zuviel allte max bei 1,4v liegen.



Mit einem Spannungsoffset nach unten müsste der xfr2 Vorteil doch weiterhin bestehen, oder?
Muss dann eben aus Stabilität geprüft werden.


----------



## ASD_588 (15. August 2018)

*AW: Dark rock 4 pro + AMD Ryzen  2700x + Dark Base 700*

Hau mal das aktuelle bios drauf und kuk mal ob noch immer so viel spannung anli




> Mit einem Spannungsoffset nach unten müsste der xfr2 Vorteil doch weiterhin bestehen, oder?


Darauf hab ich nicht geachtet ich glaub aber schon.
Aktuel ist bei mir XFR komplett abgeschaltet und die cpu geht mit 1,1V mit waren es 1,425V


----------



## Hunter006 (15. August 2018)

*AW: Dark rock 4 pro + AMD Ryzen  2700x + Dark Base 700*

Ist das aktuelle drauf, das hatte ich schon geprüft.

Was genau meinst Du mit XFR? Hat es nachteile wenn so viel SPannung auf der CPU lagert?


----------



## EyRaptor (15. August 2018)

*AW: Dark rock 4 pro + AMD Ryzen  2700x + Dark Base 700*

Mehr Spannung -> mehr Verbrauch -> höhere Temperaturen.
Deine CPU Temperaturen sind zwar in Ordnung, aber sie verbrennt im aktuellen Zustand unnötig Energie.


----------



## Hunter006 (17. August 2018)

Ist denn weniger Spannung auch weniger Leistung?


----------



## Kyuss89 (17. August 2018)

War bei mir genauso, selbst mit nem Silent Loop 280mm hast du solche Temperaturen wenn Precision Boost an ist. Der Ryzen operiert dann einfach immer an der maximal Leistungsgrenze und gibt alles was er kann


----------



## ASD_588 (18. August 2018)

> Ist denn weniger Spannung auch weniger Leistung?


Nein aber die Cpu kann sich verrechnen was dan nen schönes blaues bild gibt.



> Was genau meinst Du mit XFR?


Das ist der Turbo.

Gelungener Feinschliff: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X und Ryzen 5 2600X im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## HunterChief (18. August 2018)

hi,
immer dieser HWMonitor ... zeigt der die 10 Grad Offset mit an, oder sind die bereits rausgerechnet ?
HWINFO64 zeigt dir beiden Werte, als mit und ohne Offset an. Dann kannst du dir sicher sein.

Gruß


----------

